# being driven nuts by cyclogest!!



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

sorry if tmi,  but I am on 400mg of cyclogest and it has given  me bloomin' thrush  . Any tips?.  I will admit I am little sensitive down there and if I do get a dose I use a pessary,  but I am using the cyclogest pessary and I can't imagine using both would be a good idea or can i?.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Maybe

How annoying to have that to contend with on top of everything else!  My advice is to ring the clinic and find out what they suggest.  I think it's quite common so they should be able to give you some answers.  I would also say that using cyclogest around the back is helpful and of course eliminates this problem if done from the outset.  It also means you don't have to lie down for 10 mins after inserting it.  Our clinic say that it is effective there as it is the other.... it's up to you and whatever you are comfortable with.

Loads of     for that BFP and hope the thrush clears asap!!

Holly xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya Maybe   
Sorry to hear you've got thrush, I've suffered with it alot in the past   It's horrible at the best of times but to suffer with it now   

Like Holly said I'd phone your clinic to see what you can take/use they must have experienced this situation many times before. When I did my 1st IVF I inserted the pessaries in the front door as I could never imagine doing the other option. I found it messy & having to lie down for so long after was a real pain. When I did my ICSI cycle I decided to be brave & follow the girls advice & to use them as   bombs! It was so much better, no mess & no lying around. I'm sure this option would be better for you at the moment, that is if you are comfortable with it. I never thought I could do it but I did   The hospital told me that there is no difference whatsoever it is absorbed in exactly the same way, in fact some medicines are given that way. I hope it works for you.

Sending you lots of      & hoping the thrush clears up quickly for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

tee hee   bombs.  I spoke to clinic and they have said it is ok to switch.  Thanks for the advice.


----------

